# Virus Problem--- How to Remove Autorun.inf, Games.exe, Photos.Exe, Systemil.exe



## pavan.dhoke (Jul 24, 2009)

Dear All,
Our Network Drives and Workstations are infected with Photos.exe, picture.exe, games,exe(Variations of Systemil.exe virus), Autorun.inf, .pif, Sality..
We have Kaspersky 6 installed in all the workstations, but it is able to detect only Sality virus. The issue is becoming more compelx. Kindly suggest a solution or a tool which will remove all of the above virus and should block if coming from any usb drive.

Thanks and Regards
Pavan Dhoke


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, please head on over to the malware removal forum...
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/

...and open a new thread, following the instructions at the sticky thread up top.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------

